# problem mit divs



## wo0zy (6. Oktober 2001)

hi, also ich hab ne seite und da is so ein script mit divs das das scrollen innhalt dieser divs ermöglicht, kann es sein das divs was gegen formulare haben?

hier ist der qc:

```
<TABLE valign="top" align="center">
												<TR>
													<TD valign="top"><BR><B>&nbsp;contact:</B>
<P></P>
														<DIV id="divControl" height="100%" align="center"><A onmouseup=noScroll() onmousedown=scroll(5) onclick="return false" href="#" >up</A>
	<A onmouseup=noScroll() onmousedown=scroll(-5) onclick="return false" href="#" >down
<P></A></P>
														</DIV>
														<DIV id="divCont" align="center">
															<DIV id="divScroll1" class="clScroll" align="center">
				<table align="center">
				<form action="index.php?page=contact&action=senden" method="post">
				<tr><td>name:</td><td><input type="text" name="name" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #007070 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #003030;"></td></tr>
				<tr><td>firma:</td><td><input type="text" name="firma" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #007070 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #003030;"></td></tr>
				<tr><td>kontakt per:</td><td><select name="kontakt">
				<option>e-mail
				<option>telefon
				</select></td></tr>
				<tr><td>habe homepage</td><td><select name="hpwahl">
				<option>ja
				<option>nein
				</select></td></tr>
				<tr><td>bezahlung:</td><td><select name="bezahlung">
				<option>bar
				<option>&uuml;berweisung
				</select></td></tr>
				<tr><td>themenrichtung der page:</td><td><input type="text" name="richtung" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #007070 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #003030;"></td></tr>
				<tr><td>e-mail:</td><td><input type="text" name="email" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #007070 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #003030;"></td></tr>
				<tr><td>telefon:</td><td><input type="text" name="tel" style="BORDER-RIGHT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #007070 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #007070 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #003030;"></td></tr>
				<tr><td valign="top">anliegen/frage:</td><td><textarea rows='7' cols='31' name='anliegen'></textarea></td></tr>
				<tr><td align="center"><input type="submit" value="senden"></td></tr>
				</form>
				</table>
				</DIV>
														</DIV>
													</TD>
												</td>
											</TR>
										</TABLE
```

wenn ich auf down klicke wird ein fehler im ie verursacht und er schließt sich!

kann mir einer helfn??
thx im voraus


----------



## Psyclic (6. Oktober 2001)

h3h3 GENAU das selbe prob hatte ich auch mit dem IE ..
thoa is wohl n browserseitiger fehler ... kann man machen nix


----------

